# The Haunted Lodge



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

Just wanted to share some of my plans for this year. 
I should first say that I live in a community with a wilderness theme. We have a "Lodge" which would otherwise be known as a club house. The neighborhood really is a conservation. I approached them this year about putting on a haunt in the lodge. They were all for it. In fact have recruited volunteers and are hiring someone to put tent walls up according to my plans.
It should go very well. We are having our first meeting with the volunteers this Saturday. Here is a video of the space I have to haunt as well as a diagram of my plans. Please offer any advice you may have, as this is my first year haunting indoors.
www.oct31man.com/images/hauntedlodge.mov
www.oct31man.com/images/hauntedlodge.jpg


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

The lodge looks really nice.
How much time do you have to set up?
How long will it run?
Are you charging money for enrty?

After these are answered, I'll have more questions for you.


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

Thans. We will have the weekend prior to opening. Between the staff and the volunteers, we shouldn't have a problem pulling it off. I can work on it in the evenings after work that week as well.

We will be open Friday and Saturday night as well as Saturday morning for the little children, the weekend before Halloween.

We will simply be asking for donations. Proceeds will go to our local animal shelter. Thanks.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Wow, looks like there's a lot of breakables in there than need to be thought about. Is everything going into storage or are you going to build walls out in front of everything? Curious how you plan to construct everything.


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

NecroBones, 
Yes everything will be removed. One of the buildings house a bunch of animals. They will be taken to the Zoo during the haunt.
All of the walls will be constructed with tent canvas and steel framing erected by a tent rental company.
I like this part of the deal, it frees my time up to concentrate on props. I will supervise the walls of course, and will be utilizing volunteers to cover the screened area and all windows with plastic.


----------

